# Naked honey collection-released



## Retropinuplady (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys,
Just a quick message, the naked honey collection is now on the uk mac website. enjoy and try not to spend too much lol

Its not under collections yet,just search under eyeshadows for the le collection eyeshadows, tinted lipglass for the already famous quee be/shes a star and buzz.Search in the search bar to get the body wash/cream/salve and perfumes.

Catch you later x


----------

